# Castalia State Fish Hatchery Celebrates $7 Million Renovation



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Castalia State Fish Hatchery was dedicated today after undergoing a major renovation to make the hatchery a state-of-the-art steelhead production facility.More...

More...


----------

